# Critique please



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm trying to see if I can or should change some things around based on others experiences. 
My male peacock is alpha, with 2 breeding females (lost the smallest of 3), 4 haps, 2 barbs. He's a total bully when he wants to breed, and chases everything in the tank. I recently stacked the caves a little differently and installed the bg yesterday. It's a slimline, so extremely buoyant and being held in place by the lip of the aquarium and substrate. That being said, nothing can be placed behind it, even though one of the barbs got trapped during installation ! Luckily I saw him right away! I can't hide my intake tube or flow bar.
As far as territory goes, peacock seems to rule everything, even though some other tank mates do occasionally use the caves. Most of them hide behind the rock piles, and 1 or 2 by the power head. But this could also be a combination of them getting used to the changes...and him breeding. It's usually like that for an entire week, since the females spawn a few days apart.
Also, I didn't think peacocks were big on digging. He clears the substrate behind/under the big cave left of center. Normal behavior?


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

If it were me I'd introduce another tough guy or two into the tank to keep him in line. If you're lucky he'll calm down and the new ones won't take it's place as bullies but rather keep to themselves. Or, they'll all kill each other :lol: .


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

So even though the original post seems to be more about behavior, I really am looking for critique/ideas regarding rocks and set up. Maybe different rocks instead of caves would be better if they're territorial... :-? Such as more open area in between so they could scoot through??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the species in the tank and male/female ratio for each? The scape looks reasonable for haps and peacocks.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> What are the species in the tank and male/female ratio for each? The scape looks reasonable for haps and peacocks.


Aulonocara Baenschi 1m, 2f
Otopharynx Lithobates 1m, 3f(?)
See my other post regarding sexing the haps by fin shape. Unsure if I have 3 females.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

It's a 45 tall--36x12x24. Other than the obvious of getting a larger footprint, any suggestions for reworking the existing tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always had trouble with even just a quad of peacocks in a 36" tank. No suggestions other than maybe choosing one species or the other. I'd want 1m:4f for whichever one you choose.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I always had trouble with even just a quad of peacocks in a 36" tank. No suggestions other than maybe choosing one species or the other. I'd want 1m:4f for whichever one you choose.


I had 1m:3f peacocks, but lost a female.
What's your speculation if I removed the 2 female peacocks? Think he'd calm down, or just try to spawn with the haps? I could move those females to the grow out tank unless this would start an all out feud with the 2" males starting to show color.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

He'd try to spawn with any hap females and fight with your one or more hap males.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't help because I don't have this problem because I USE PVC AND MY FISH LOVE IT.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

6Gears1Speed said:


> I can't help because I don't have this problem because I USE PVC AND MY FISH LOVE IT.


 PVC isn't the answer to every thing! You like it that's fine, I don't think anyone here has really dissed it, you seem to be a bit defensive about it? Honestly there are way more people here that use rocks vs PVC, I being one of them. When people reply to your post take it for what it's worth and move on, I will agree, your set up like I mentioned is not my cup of tea but if it's what you like enjoy it. No one is going to hate you for it! But this everyone hates PVC and I don't care is getting a bit old. JMO!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

+1 jim well said


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

6Gears1Speed said:


> If it were me I'd introduce another tough guy or two into the tank to keep him in line. If you're lucky he'll calm down and the new ones won't take it's place as bullies but rather keep to themselves. Or, they'll all kill each other :lol: .


You'd really put another 1 or 2 tough guys in this male/female tank? I think this tank is maxed out with 7.



6Gears1Speed said:


> I can't help because I don't have this problem because I USE PVC AND MY FISH LOVE IT.


You didn't really offer me any productive critique with what I'm working with. I have the caves, which they use, because this tank doesn't have a large footprint, so building higher is what I was left with. I'm glad you like PVC, but I'm trying to make my tank look visually pleasing AND a good environment for them to live harmoniously.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

I apologize for insulting you and not offering help. Yes I do get touchy about the PVC because in the past I've been dissed over it. That's no excuse for insulting you and I'm sorry.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

You might try popping extra holes into the cave rocks and spreading them out to have more spaces in between. It may not help with the aggression but it might help provide more escape routes.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

6Gears1Speed said:


> I apologize for insulting you and not offering help. Yes I do get touchy about the PVC because in the past I've been dissed over it. That's no excuse for insulting you and I'm sorry.


Apology accepted. We're all looking for constructive criticism.



6Gears1Speed said:


> You might try popping extra holes into the cave rocks and spreading them out to have more spaces in between. It may not help with the aggression but it might help provide more escape routes.


This actually crossed my mind. Just not sure if the ceramic would endure a tapping without breaking it in pieces. Last time I planned out the stacks outside of the tank, one slipped out of my hand about 3" above the others and the one whole side shattered. But it's still in the tank :lol:


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

For that sort of thing I would use a dremel tool if you have one. With the assortment of bits available you can do all sorts of things. I think the thin cutting wheel would work to cut the holes then a sanding stone to smooth the edges and round the corners.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

imo i would hide all that hardware you have, either pin em up into a corner where its not so distracting or cut gaps into your background. it seems like you really went all out trying to make a natural setting and tbh it just doesnt flow for me. have you considered using some real rocks mixed in with those caves? maybe hide the openings. i know you want to watch your fish and all but for me it seems they like the ability to hide sometimes. all just my opinion GL in your choices.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

6Gears1Speed said:


> If it were me I'd introduce another tough guy or two into the tank to keep him in line. If you're lucky he'll calm down and the new ones won't take it's place as bullies but rather keep to themselves. Or, they'll all kill each other :lol: .





JimA said:


> 6Gears1Speed said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help because I don't have this problem because I USE PVC AND MY FISH LOVE IT.
> ...


hey 6gears this is not the first time man :x what the heck is your problem with everyone here? yea great you love pvc, we get it, about time you got over your attitude toward people on this site.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

anthraxx4200 said:


> imo i would hide all that hardware you have, either pin em up into a corner where its not so distracting or cut gaps into your background. it seems like you really went all out trying to make a natural setting and tbh it just doesnt flow for me. have you considered using some real rocks mixed in with those caves? maybe hide the openings. i know you want to watch your fish and all but for me it seems they like the ability to hide sometimes. all just my opinion GL in your choices.


Yes, I know it's an eyesore. Not sure how I would pin them up. These are Eheim valves that have absolutely no flexibility. If you have an idea or have done this, please share! And unfortunately, there is no wiggle room. 








Maybe someone that has revamped this system with a DIY restructuring would have some idea for me? For now I'm afraid I'm stuck. Actually, with these valves I think I'm stuck with any aquarium because of the way they come up over the top. And with the background, it's a realllllly tight fit! The bg has to remain in it's place, very buoyant and being held in place by the top frame and middle brace, so I don't have the option of moving it forward. Not to mention I'd lose a whole lot of space which I can't afford in this 36"x12" tank. I just need a new, bigger tank :thumb: I've even contemplated a non-toxic aquarium safe brown paint to camouflage them!
I switched the caves around a bit, had the openings placed randomly. Experimenting with territories/aggression ("Work in Progress"). And yes, once I get a different size tank, I definitely want to throw in some natural rock. Just need larger footprint!
Thanks for the constructive criticism


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Order new components and paint them, as you said. That way you avoid downtime. You'll want to allow the paint to dry for 48-72 hours anyways. Use Krylon Fusion spray paint. Made for plastic.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Order new components and paint them, as you said. That way you avoid downtime. You'll want to allow the paint to dry for 48-72 hours anyways. Use Krylon Fusion spray paint. Made for plastic.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look for it and post new new when complete


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have enough room to place the spray bar on the short end of the tank? That way it won't be crossing under the intake J-tube.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Do you have enough room to place the spray bar on the short end of the tank? That way it won't be crossing under the intake J-tube.


Unfortunately no, I've tried. Spray bar measures 12" alone, not even including the connection hose to the outtake J-tube. I could trim both, but I'd end up with a 6" spray bar.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

if it was me, I would turn some of them around, so it's not just all holes looking at you. Or go grab some real rock and mix 2-3 it in a little bit.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

italionstallion888 said:


> if it was me, I would turn some of them around, so it's not just all holes looking at you. Or go grab some real rock and mix 2-3 it in a little bit.


Yeah, I had it that way and kinda liked the looks better, but trying to find out what they like too. I think I'd eventually like to mix in some slate (or other flat pieces) for some hiding spots...no pvc though :wink:


----------

